# Can I do internet retail in home in Tai Po?



## zillasc (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm looking into starting an internet retail business out of my home. However, I am concerned about the legality of that. I'm guessing as long as you don't have people and products constantly coming in and out no one will notice or even care.
However, its bad to make assumptions. I don't want to make that assumption that its no problem and have Hong Kong government officials quickly breathing down my neck.

After looking a lot of blogs last night it seems that Tai Po might be a potentially good location for me to start. What I like about Tai Po (at least from my research):
1. easy access to mass transit, inlcuding reasonable travel time to TST.
2. its a large city unto itself and I can get all the services I need there. 
3. Air pollution is not as bad.
4. Country setting. a lot of parks. more relaxed that Central and Kowloon
5. Room to expand. If I should decide to lease a warehouse there is a large industrial park area (though not sure if I can get a small unit).

Question: Are there any decent yet affordable schools there for pre-school and primary and middle school age? 

Love to hear any feedback on my blog observations and research. 

Zilla


----------



## allangering (Jun 22, 2009)

If you get out at hung hom station and walk over the bridge, you are technically in TST.


----------



## AdamB (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Zilla

Your research is basically correct. I worked for a manufacturing company based in the Tai Po Industrial Estate between 97 and 02. For most of that time I lived in an housing estate (Forest Hill) within easy walking distance. For the last year of my contract I lived in Sai Kung which is half an hour by car but well worth the drive.

I believe there are schools in the vicinity but couldn't comment on their affordability.

If you have any more specific questions about Tai Po or indeed manufacturing in Hong Kong / China please let me know.

Adam


----------



## anjo (Jul 9, 2010)

zillasc said:


> I'm looking into starting an internet retail business out of my home. However, I am concerned about the legality of that. I'm guessing as long as you don't have people and products constantly coming in and out no one will notice or even care.
> However, its bad to make assumptions. I don't want to make that assumption that its no problem and have Hong Kong government officials quickly breathing down my neck.
> 
> After looking a lot of blogs last night it seems that Tai Po might be a potentially good location for me to start. What I like about Tai Po (at least from my research):
> ...


HK is small, you can easily access to anywhere.
tai po is a nice area with water, mountain...nice place to live too.
for schools, there are some gov. band 1 school and international school available.
for ware house, there may some near Fanling, or Sheung shui, 2 train station from Tai po, may need to do more research in Tai po area. there may be some farm land, and house for rent too.


----------

